# feast your eyes on this baby



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

It's hard to find quality work like this these days.

I seem to find things like this in certain neighborhoods. Why is that?


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

hey hey!! DON'T KNOCK MY WORK!:laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Hummm..... It's called use what you have, can't afford the gas to go get the correct material. :laughing:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Sweet, at least they used primer. I like the 1" drain. The velocity helps the drain scour itself out.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks like some of the crap the motels use here!


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

OMG , you found were I have been working  haha ,

I should build an album of these pictures ....they nevr seem to amaze me


----------



## brain freeze (Oct 20, 2008)

holy crap!!

i'll bet your customer appreciates your knowledge.

thanks for sharing.

i like the way you add to your pics with the arrows.

Vince


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice- I love mobile home style plumbing.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Proud Plumber said:


> Nice- I love mobile home style plumbing.



Oh was that a mobillll e home :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinSoLo (Sep 22, 2009)

Why are people plumbing this way? Do they not know how to hit walls?Maybe this is a remodel.That looks like a Cinder block wall. But even then why not use a 2"x1-1/2 santee with a studer vent off the top of the tee.and a normal p trap.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

In the first shot is that the old service next to the wall??

Looks like the wife was tired of having her plants ripped out due to the HH's plumbing abilities indoors so he relocated the service , just sayin'

In the 2nd shot all I can figure is "I saw that on you tube, it must be right"


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Hummm..... It's called use what you have, can't afford the gas to go get the correct material. :laughing:


 After the seventh trip to homey cheapo, they were tired, hungry and aggravated. :yes:


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

as the gentleman I did most of my apprenticeship under would say: "if you make it so idiots can do it you'll end up with idiots doing it... 'you can do it, we can hide'"


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

TheSkinnyGuy said:


> as the gentleman I did most of my apprenticeship under would say: "if you make it so idiots can do it you'll end up with idiots doing it... 'you can do it, we can hide'"


 
thank you pvc, abs, sharkbites, pex.....I can go on and on....


----------

